# Where can i get size 15 or 16 snowboard boots???? help me



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Try-

Actionvillage.com
-type in "15 boot" on the search bar. Like 6 different boots show up.

Here is another one.
the House

The House Boardshop - Best Prices on Snowboards Since 1982 | SNOWBOARD GEAR SKATE SHOES SKATEBOARDS WAKEBOARDS WINDSURFING EQUIPMENT



the house one is better! plus i got the link to work lol.

Hope thats helps man. if not post up again an ill take another look around.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Omg thank you dude that really helped me out i will probably get a pair of boots on the weekend. do you know if there is a good snowboard for my size? i was thinking of the Option Logic 2009 167 wide, but if you have any other suggestions then that would help too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

BigDave1990 said:


> Omg thank you dude that really helped me out i will probably get a pair of boots on the weekend. do you know if there is a good snowboard for my size? i was thinking of the Option Logic 2009 167 wide, but if you have any other suggestions then that would help too.


I don't work for them but I'm going to plug them again coz Ryan over there has been super helpful to me. Try Ryan at Berg's Ski & Snowboard Shop 1-800-800-1953. He might be able to help with boot and board both. Even if they don't have it in stock chances are they can special order it for you they did for me when I ordered my girl's boots who has the opposite problem of you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

What kinda riding do u like to do?


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

see if you can find a GNU 11 up board. great board


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

burton moto's go up to a size 15, i got them this year and they're an awsome boot :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

*16, 17 and even 22 !?!*

These guys say they offer snowboard boots in a size 16 up to a size 22:

Ride Bigfoot Snowboard Boots 2009 : Snowboard Boots | evo

Of course, it looks like they are out of size 16 and 17 when I tried to buy.


----------



## Zeke maes (Mar 2, 2020)

Do you guys know any sites that have size 15s and will ship to Australia?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Email one of the major snowboard shops and get them to order you a pair in. They will liaise with distributors and get one imported. I do this when I'm keen for a board or jacket. I Normally use Trigger Bros (Vic) they are unreal. One of the owners is Matt Trigger. @Wiredsport may be in here to make sure your boot size is on the money. Your foot will be measured in Mondopoint ie mm/cm so if my foot is 292mm, I am Mondo 29.2. So a US15 snowboard boot is a Mondo of 32.0 or 320mm. Gee I'm stepping on someone else's territory here so better stop now.

Australia is a really small market in the snow/ski industry and if you want something special/unusual I'd just put an order in. So this will take time for when the shipments come in. I use to have a mailbox in the USA (shipito) and import in back when we we were like $US1.08 to $Au (the good ol' days). Now at 65 cents plus postage in will be so damn expensive. I find now and this is frigging weird, that it is cheaper to buy in Australia when they are on EOS sale than the USA. We Aussies are generally on more money than the average US citizen and that's why most things are more expensive here.


----------

